# Tetra Whisper Filter too strong



## rachellearnedtofly (Jul 28, 2014)

So I got a Tetra Whisper Filter for my 10 gallon and I thought it would be fine. I just got my Betta (Gilbert) last night and after I acclimated him I let him out into the water. He began to swim around and everything was fine... until it wasn't. The filter must be making some sort of a current because when poor Gilbert swam over to the filter side of the tank the current was so strong and he tumbled from the top of the tank to the bottom like he couldn't swim. I immediately turned the filter off and left it off for the night. This morning I tried turning on the filter and it happened again. What do I do? Is there a way to make the flow less on the filter I already have?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Get some blue white filter pads (3 bucks at your LFS) and just stuff a bunch in the filter. That is what I do for my betta tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

If you raise the tank water line up to where it is just barely below the water outflow, it will dramatically reduce the current strength.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You can also make a water bottle or sponge baffle.


----------



## rachellearnedtofly (Jul 28, 2014)

I used a water bottle and I think everything is all fixed now! Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I was going to add my two cents here about the filter but baffling it seems to work I would go with what works. However my question was which tetra filter do you have. If it is a hob and a PF 10 you can adjust the flow to almost nothing by turning the dial down (this will not affect the filtering of the tank but will reduce the flow to almost nothing. I use one now in my 4 gallon which houses my betta Harry (I also have a heavily planted 4 gallon which restricts the flow even more so his tank is almost calm and the flow doesn't affect him.) My 10 gallon I am using a tetra whisper 30 ( filtering 145 gph and a flow adjustment to a trickle with a heavily planted jungle.)


----------

